# I having a bad week.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

One of my copurses this yeat might be cancelled because the lecturer is off sick and has been for ages now. It is a year long module, so if they cancel it we are all short on credit and it might defer graduation for the final year students.Also, i failed 2 modules so have to retake loads of coursework in June. Im so gutted because i worked really hard. I blame my boss who fired me recently after he made me work my butt off for his holiday last chritsmas when i should have been doing coursework.Also, i am doing the uni production this march and the rehearsals are like everyday, on top of my course and extra catch up work! Im stressed!My damn period came a week early just to **** me off too!Its not been a good week.Grrr...


----------



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear that things suck for you at the moment. You did not say how your IBS was though, so hopefully its not to bad.Good luck at uni.


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

Oh poor u! ((( hugs))) Hope everything works out alright for you


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

send your boss a poo in a box. that'll make you feel better *hahaha* okay, gross i know


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Ummm I would like to write something here that will actually help...Ok, so i can't think of anything good to say but I hope things start to pick up for you soon.I'm really bad at this but hey, the thought is there.







Wavey


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey!! You left out the one most important attribute. Your association with one of London's finest. You know,the one with the chrome bracelets and the Asp.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ah, yes John. How could i forget. I have my very own member of the met to look after me. I told him about my IBS last night, it seemed like a good time to go it, because he had a dodgy stomach anyway last night. DOdgy canteen food i guess. He just said not to worry, he doesn't think im weird and to styop putting myself down.My IBS has been ok i suppose, slightly erratic, but its related to my*early* period. Grr...


----------

